
Older Children Spread the Coronavirus Just as Much as Adults, Large Study Finds - claudeganon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/18/health/coronavirus-children-schools.html
======
rpiguy
What do they define as older children? Apologies can’t get passed to the pay
wall.

~~~
gus_massa
> _A large new study from South Korea offers an answer: Children younger than
> 10 transmit to others much less often than adults do, but the risk is not
> zero. And those between the ages of 10 and 19 can spread the virus at least
> as well as adults do._

~~~
rpiguy
Thx

